
New theory of gravity might explain dark matter - HugoDaniel
http://phys.org/news/2016-11-theory-gravity-dark.html
======
EGKW
(1)[http://www.d-itp.nl/news/list/list/content/folder/press-
rele...](http://www.d-itp.nl/news/list/list/content/folder/press-
releases/2016/11/new-theory-of-gravity-might-explain-dark-matter.html) (2)
short video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynRVnIh6wq4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynRVnIh6wq4)

